
Show HN: Queu – Watch your Netflix, HBO, Hulu and more from one app - JacobThomasMaas
https://join.queu.tv/
======
JacobThomasMaas
Hello everybody, I spent the last month-ish working on Queu, which combines
all of your streaming subscriptions into one app.

I’m a die-hard cable cutter, but it feels like every month there’s another new
streaming platform on the block, which means another app I have to go flipping
through when looking for something to watch. Queu is my answer to my problem,
and I hope it can be a solution for others as well.

My immediate goal is to get some of the new “Network” platforms (ABC, NBC,
Bravo, etc.) up and running on Queu. I’m also interested in getting a version
of Queu running on iOS and Android.

I’d be happy to answer any questions people have.

Thanks, Jacob

~~~
mimixco
If it's just a browser extension, why does it require signing up for a
separate account from you?

~~~
JacobThomasMaas
Good morning, Queu syncs your watch history on the website across devices.

The browser extension mostly just enables video playback on the main website
([https://queu.tv](https://queu.tv)).

------
LionBlack8
Here are many apps for streaming as well as downloading movies but here I’m
discussing some of the best apps which I use personally -
[https://streamingsites.com/premium-streaming-
apps/](https://streamingsites.com/premium-streaming-apps/) . HBO app is my
favourite

